# Feather Flex Winger Decoys



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Does anyone have any information on : Wingers flying decoys, made by feather flex? I have a box of 6 Mallards...appear to be unused. Box seems dated. They are 2 piece flat foam decoys that mount on a pole to give a "flight like" appearance to a spread. Any idea on age or value? The only thing that I have found on-line are 6 Snow Geese that sold on Ebay for $100.
Thanks


----------

